# Katzper's Haunt 2011 Sneak Peek, Pics and video



## NoahFentz

October has been a crazy month this year. Made some changes in the yard and added some more details to the basement. Kept it pretty simple. Did not pull everything out. Just throwing out some quick sneak peek pics. I will take more pics and videos later...




























More pics here...
Sneak Peek 2011 Katzpers Haunt pics pictures by NoahFentz-itsJeff - Photobucket


----------



## CreeepyCathy

everything looks great! very creeepy!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Looking good Noah! I like thw wooden sign and spiked skull!


----------



## HauntCast

I really dig the spikes through the skulls.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, you've got a lot of groundbreakers.

The spiked skulls really set the mood in this display - a little bit tribal and definitely eerie.


----------



## Spooky1

You have one creepy setup, sir!


----------



## tcass01

Totally creepy, very imaginitave. Has that skull island (King Kong) feel. You almos expect a guy with a bone in his nose and a spear to come from behind the fence. Nice!


----------



## NoahFentz

Thanks everyone for the comments...hope to have a fog chiller running on Halloween night too....


----------



## OtisDriftwood

Man, a skull on a spike just speaks volumes by itself. I Love it! 

Made me want to listen to some Soulfly.


----------



## singe

holy crap. the "hills have eyes" folks seriously gave me the heebies. excellent job!!!


----------



## NoahFentz

Here's a pic of the flyer I made that we pass around town...


----------



## NoahFentz

Okay folks...Got around posting pics to the website....

This was one crazy Halloween. My wife tells me on Friday that its going to snow. That Saturday morning I raked up five bags of leaves and put them in the house to keep dry to put over the "dusting" of snow. It begins to snow....by 2:30 we lose power. Its still snowing....Wake up Sunday morning to see we got 6" of snow. I have to go to work but I see that its beginning to melt quickly. I get home hoping we got power....None. I keep working on haunt in the dark thinking the power will be back on by Monday. Wake up Early Monday morning no power but alot of snow is melting. I decide to help it by raking it off my front lawn into the road. Now I have no WHITE snow showing on the lawn. I go back in the house and grab the five bags of leaves and begin to dump them back on the lawn. I hated the snow on the props. Still no power. I thought I could light the maze by putting battery operated flicker candles along the ground in the basement. I hae to use a flashlight to see what Im doing....I HAVE TO USE A FLASHLIGHT TO SEE WHAT IM DOING. I tell my dughter to go buy 4 flashlights for the TOTs. The town did not cancel trick or treating....we had about 200 TOTs go thru the maze using flashlights!! We told them to come back on Friday to see it with the lights on....It turned out to be a great Halloween....














































There are more pics at ...http://www.thecreepyhousenextdoor.com/chapter12.html

Please Note that there was no snow in any of these pics!!


----------



## Joiseygal

Jeff I'm so glad I got a chance to see this in person. You did an awesome job and I just love it! The lighting was great and of course your props are one of my favorite! You have a style of your own that makes it unique. Keep up the great work!


----------



## NoahFentz

Hey guys...kinda been out of the loop lately. Just got done uploading our 2011 haunt video to youtube....enjoy






Okay..I guess I completely forgot how to embed?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*gasping* dude. your really messed up in the head and i'm officially creeped out. You have the eerie touch. i need to go clear my head now. 

LOL in other words, fantastic haunt!


----------



## NoahFentz

Thanks!


----------



## MorbidMariah

Woah.....that was indeed very unsettling. Super creepy. Rock on, man!


----------

